# The Thinker, or Strategist? [INTJ/INTP]



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

layce.tilass said:


> I'm just looking at the individual functions, and it looks like Ni is more linear (drawing conclusions), and Ne sprouts (generates possibilities)?


No. Ne focuses outwardly on people, places, things, and events. Ni focuses inwardly on impressions and abstractions.

It's easy to get this stuff confused, but you should find it helpful if you look for the parallels. Investigate how Se compares to Si. The relationship between Ne and Ni is the same. Also note that S and N are the perceiving functions. Jung called them "irrational," and I like the word if you strip the negative connotation away. "Pre-rational" might make more sense. They are how you see the world and yourself before you do any kind of sorting, judging, or controlling.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

I can't see INFJ or Ni-Fe-Ti-Se any at all.


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

myjazz said:


> I can't see INFJ or Ni-Fe-Ti-Se any at all.


What do you see and why?


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Honestly so far maybe ISTP?

Some reason I can't seem to or want to really dive in and narrow it down. Even with that I assume it is fair to say that Fe doesn't seem Aux and seems like a Ji so far?


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

myjazz said:


> Honestly so far maybe ISTP?
> 
> Some reason I can't seem to or want to really dive in and narrow it down. Even with that I assume it is fair to say that Fe doesn't seem Aux and seems like a Ji so far?


Not without a reason.


----------



## layce.tilass (Jan 23, 2013)

> Honestly so far maybe ISTP?
> 
> Some reason I can't seem to or want to really dive in and narrow it down. Even with that I assume it is fair to say that Fe doesn't seem Aux and seems like a Ji so far?


Hm, I don't know about that one. One thing I notice of the ISTPs I've met, not one of them liked to sit down and discuss theoretical/philosophical issues, which is something I find that I quite enjoy and engaging. I'm not sure if that's type related though, or just personal interest.


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

layce.tilass said:


> I'm not sure if that's type related though, or just personal interest.


It's _definitely_ a type thing, specifically S vs N. Isabel Myers (the M in MBTI) makes a big deal about this in _Gifts Differing. _She argues that the education system in the United States puts sensate ("S") students at a disadvantage due to its early emphasis on abstraction to symbols. She uses both reading and math as examples. Intuitive children grasp the concepts quickly. Sensate children find themselves using memorization to compensate. This can take them only so far. This is not their fault. It's the system's fault. Sensate children can excel at academics. They just need to be given more concrete application.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

layce.tilass said:


> Hm, I don't know about that one. One thing I notice of the ISTPs I've met, not one of them liked to sit down and discuss theoretical/philosophical issues, which is something I find that I quite enjoy and engaging. I'm not sure if that's type related though, or just personal interest.


Maybe this is why I can't seem to jump into this thread with much of an actual analysis?
You seem to be basing apparently everyone you know as a Type as well as relating Type to discussing theoretical/philosophical issues, Which brings back to what @Velasquez has already pointed out before.


----------



## layce.tilass (Jan 23, 2013)

NighTi said:


> It's _definitely_ a type thing, specifically S vs N. Isabel Myers (the M in MBTI) makes a big deal about this in _Gifts Differing. _She argues that the education system in the United States puts sensate ("S") students at a disadvantage due to its early emphasis on abstraction to symbols. She uses both reading and math as examples. Intuitive children grasp the concepts quickly. Sensate children find themselves using memorization to compensate. This can take them only so far. This is not their fault. It's the system's fault. Sensate children can excel at academics. They just need to be given more concrete application.


Thank you for this. I will definitely read more into this. If not for me, then for my brother's sake, who struggles in school for that precise reason.



> Maybe this is why I can't seem to jump into this thread with much of an actual analysis?
> You seem to be basing apparently everyone you know as a Type as well as relating Type to discussing theoretical/philosophical issues, Which brings back to what _@Velasquez_ has already pointed out before.


I think I get what you mean. I seem to be spilling stuff that's biased and basing my ideas off Type descriptions? In other words, my posts probably don't seem natural enough to actually analyze. That seems to be a fault of mine - having bias get in the way - though I'm not sure how to filter it out. Things kind of just come in, and come out all contaminated with my impressions of it. I'll try not to do that.

edit: would it help if I try another questionnaire? And thank you all a bunch for helping me with this, by the way. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Seems to be so much Fi...
I thought EFP first, but since she said she was sure that she's not an extravert then I'd guess some kind of IFP.


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

To make a case for INFP you must show auxiliary extraverted intuition (Ne), and there should be quite a bit of it to show because it would be the way that she interfaces with the world. 

I see zero. Maybe that's because I'm projecting. Maybe someone can help me out by highlighting it in neon red lights.

Similarly, to make a case for ISFP, you must show auxiliary extraverted sensing (Se). I don't see much of that either.

What I do see is a lot of introverted intuition (Ni), and as others have pointed out, quite a bit of feeling. We can make a case for either Fe or Fi, which means we could make a case that her Feeling function is not nearly as well-differentiated as her intuition function. Differentiation shows development. Development shows strength of preference.

Additionally, while I recognize that the test results can be misleading, I find it unlikely that the tests would show an INFP (FiNeSiTe) as INTJ (NiTeFiSe), let alone INTP (TiNeSiFe) Those results flip the dominant and the inferior. Yes, that sort of thing does happen in times of stress, but if the tests showed it, the survey answers should show it too.

I'm sticking to NiFeTiSe (INFJ).


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

NighTi said:


> What I do see is a lot of introverted intuition (Ni)


Where?


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Isfp


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

Velasquez said:


> Where?





layce.tilass said:


> Firstly, I really like how this picture was taken.


She immediately jumped out of the frame and pondered its origin.



layce.tilass said:


> It seems to give the viewer a sense of uncertainty, and yet, the incomplete sentence in the title of the photo "Follow the luminous trail and..." almost entails exploration, and that this uncertainty was precisely what was meant to be explored. I also took in the fact that everything in the image is artificial, and it gave me a dark feeling regarding my earlier interpretation. Like everything is fake -- just something someone built for trickery. It reminded me of when I was just grocery shopping in a store (I was helping my dad), and thinking about how the lights in the store were, for some odd reason, creepy. I tried to decipher it. The lights in the store was creepy, and it was quiet, but the light outside was not. It seemed like there was a difference between the fact that one was natural, and one was not. People walking about under an artificial light reminded me of faceless drones, and I thought about how that related to the society today and all that crap. Anyway, I went on to thinking about how people viewed "Light", and came to conclusions that could make this post huge if I typed it up, so I will just stop here. Being reminded of that experience in the store, this image, after looking at it for 30 seconds, has become quite a dark image to me. Like we're trapped in a path someone made for us to follow, and we have no idea.



Notice the abstractions and associations. Also notice what isn't there. She says very little about the picture itself. She quickly develops an impression in her mind and runs off with it.



layce.tilass said:


> "Are you serious?! You think that blah blah and blah blah are blah?"
> I'll probably (for the time being) doubt their intellectual capacity and believe they've missed a huge part of the whole thing. Inside, I'll probably gather a huge number of reasons why said friend could be wrong and I get all prepared to declare my stance.


This one is more subtle, and I have to give a hat tip to @arkigos for it :



arkigos said:


> I am sure you are, assuming you are an INFJ, in a similar state right now. You need to internalize new concepts. INFJs I think are doubly uncomfortable with statements about themselves. I have had many (all of them I've typed in person?) balk at me doing a cold read on them and explaining how and why they are INFJ. It's was very off-putting for them... unlike any other type I've done that to. They reacted with a sort of "..that's great and may even be true, but you'll have to forgive me if I defer judgment for now.." and healthy dose of skepticism, sometimes bordering on dismissiveness (ENTJ was the worst). It's almost like just accepting another persons premise as presented is distasteful. It must first be internalized, held up the the mighty Ni - then when the NJ comes back, they state what they have accepted as if it were simply transcribing the writing on the wall .... it's hard to describe, I guess.


Admittedly, you could also make an argument that this is Fi.



layce.tilass said:


> I'll probably first review how this event would have happened... Probably be a little bit embarrassed about my previous assumptions.


I may be reading too much into this one. But note the phrase "would have happened." This is introspective meta-thinking. She's taking the current state of her mind and trying to reconstruct how it came into being. I do this quite a bit as well, and maybe I'm confusing Ni with Ti, but it seems a bit too speculative for Ti alone. I have little doubt that everyone does this sort of thing from time to time. When I think about type, I think about habits. How do our minds habitually work? How frequently do we engage in this sort of introspective meta-thinking? How natural does it feel to us?

In the interest of truth seeking, I have to come clean. When I scanned the survey for Ni, I also saw some Ne contrary to my earlier impression. Specifically, it's in the drunk driving part of the survey. She's moving people, places, and things around like pieces on a chess board. They follow certain patterns into the future. Alternatively, you could attribute this to Te. Either way, it's a challenge to my INFJ theory.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

layce.tilass said:


> The title to this picture is: "Follow the luminous trail and..."
> Firstly, I really like how this picture was taken. I like composition of the image (the golden ratio!) -- How the clearest part of the photo is the door, and beyond that is unclear. It's like you have just opened the door to the path you've chosen to follow. You can only see a clear image of the knob you've just turned (or pushed, in this case) and the rest is blurred. There are lights, and they're turned on, but the end of the hall is dark, the lights seem to fade out there, and the way is curved. It seems to give the viewer a sense of uncertainty, and yet, the incomplete sentence in the title of the photo "Follow the luminous trail and..." almost entails exploration, and that this uncertainty was precisely what was meant to be explored. I also took in the fact that everything in the image is artificial, and it gave me a dark feeling regarding my earlier interpretation. Like everything is fake -- just something someone built for trickery. It reminded me of when I was just grocery shopping in a store (I was helping my dad), and thinking about how the lights in the store were, for some odd reason, creepy. I tried to decipher it. The lights in the store was creepy, and it was quiet, but the light outside was not. It seemed like there was a difference between the fact that one was natural, and one was not. People walking about under an artificial light reminded me of faceless drones, and I thought about how that related to the society today and all that crap. Anyway, I went on to thinking about how people viewed "Light", and came to conclusions that could make this post huge if I typed it up, so I will just stop here. Being reminded of that experience in the store, this image, after looking at it for 30 seconds, has become quite a dark image to me. Like we're trapped in a path someone made for us to follow, and we have no idea.


To give another analysis of this,

Initially this seems more constructive Sensing (Se) nothing was abstracted from the picture and goes on to give more details of a realistic scenario as was pointed out , beyond that is unclear but when does decide to do so the Extraverted aspect stayed with the description. Which slowly trails of to a Fi abstract thought process, in which was mentioned as a dark feeling from earlier interpretation and on to how she felt from a previous time. As the Fi abstract thought becomes more in detail goes into remembering when she felt that way from a time before. It is easy to conclude this was not a Si abstract can be confused with Ni though,


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

layce.tilass said:


> Thank you for this. I will definitely read more into this. If not for me, then for my brother's sake, who struggles in school for that precise reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can try another questionnaire if you like. We're all at 6s and 7s (does anyone really use that phrase anymore? Apparently I did) over your type. But that might just be because a lot of very strong-willed people decided to join in on this. .


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Ellis Bell said:


> We're all at 6s and 7s (does anyone really use that phrase anymore? Apparently I did) over your type.


I've never heard it before, but I am totally gonna start using that phrase. Like, multiple times a day, wherever I can.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Velasquez said:


> I've never heard it before, but I am totally gonna start using that phrase. Like, multiple times a day, wherever I can.


It's a great phrase, indicating confusion, and a British idiom that we sadly don't use in the US (or when I try to use it, it just doesn't stick).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/At_sixes_and_sevens


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

I remembering hearing that phrase from time to time


----------



## layce.tilass (Jan 23, 2013)

Here's my second attempt. :') I'm going to try to be as honest as possible this time, and pick my words uber carefully, because I will admit the earlier one may have been influenced by stereotypes (sadly), and I was careless with my wording. Firstly, I would like to say that English is my second language, so I may not be very good at conveying what I mean in some questions.

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
I bumped into the MBTI about a couple years ago in high school when I found myself in turmoil of the dreaded "Who am I, and what am I doing in existence?" question. I made the mistake of taking tests, instead of looking deeper into the study itself, because a) I had school assignments to work on, so I only had a limited amount of time to look into it, and b) I figured it was easier to familiarize myself with the theory this way. Unfortunately, it lead me to inconclusive results, and only helped in projecting bias on the subject. Finding out about cognitive functions made me unsure of my type.

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*
To be honest, a lot of things in life seems a bit pointless to me. So I guess what I'm really looking for is purpose (if any). I want to do something useful with my life. Something great, something unforgettable, revolutionary even. I think one of the greatest tragedies is that we can't live forever to see how things progress and evolve, so one of the things I really want to do with my life is to create something that lasts, something that could possibly affect or even change the world. It's a big dream, so I do have doubts here and there, but I'd like to think it's possible, especially when I really put my mind to it.

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*
I don't think I've ever been at my finest.
*
4) What makes you feel inferior?*
I went all emotional when I almost failed a Vectors test. I couldn't do anything for a while and I felt really shitty.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*
I weigh the pros and cons of the available options, and make a decision based on what looks to be most beneficial in the long run system-wise. For example, if I had to make a decision in a business where one option would make the system more efficient, but leave more people unemployed, and the other was to keep all the people, but have an inefficient system, then I would choose the former. People can adapt to the changes, but an inefficient system can be a huge drawback for a company (costly, while not producing enough results), their workers, and ultimately, for their customers.

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*
I don't know many people who doesn't like to have control of the outcome, but. Yes, I'd like to have control of the outcome of a project. Of course, if it's a project, then the goal is to finish it. But the contents of the project are equally important as well. It must be fluid, and to the point.

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? *
I have a hard time remembering colours and stuff (my brother always knows exactly what someone is wearing on a specific occasion, and I'm always surprised at how well he remembers this stuff), so all I can really remember is how it went down. A few friends and I were on the beach. I had my sketchbook out and everything while they were playing beach volleyball or something, and then it started raining ice cold rain, and it rained hard. It was very abrupt, like the weather just suddenly changed, and everyone on the beach ran. Just. They all went for shelter like a swarm of bees. It was hilarious. Some were even carrying those beach umbrellas with them. Some of my friends were _so_ mad, and I honestly thought it was best.

Also I have a lot of fun playing video games.
And spending time with my bro is fun too.

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*
It depends on what that new thing is. But generally, if I'm really interested in learning about something, I try to gather as much information about the subject as possible and then read it all, focusing more on the generals than the details the first time around. I let the information slowly collect in my head. After I understand the concept a little more, I go over more information, and this time, looking into the details as well. After that, I tend to like to look up examples. If it's mathematical, I would look at example problems, try to figure it out, and then look at the answers to confirm my methods. If it's something theoretical, I look for application. If it's like History, then well, it's just memorization.

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*
My work spaces tend to be messy. The papers on my desk is often spread out here and there, but I always remember where I put things, and I can find things fairly quickly. I have very few folders on my computer, and dump all my personal projects in one with names like dklfjsds.psd, and serious documents are like resume1a.doc in a separate, more organized, but not superbly organized, folder.

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*
The former, I think. And then the latter, if possible. It's like first, you ask "How would it work?" and then you ask "Does it work?"

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*
Obviously, it'd be nice if both could be achieved, but I think it'd be very upsetting if I betrayed my own beliefs. I feel more at ease following what I believe in.

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*
I definitely think before I speak. In school, when the class engages in a dynamic discussion, I never participate right away and always think about how to present my opinion properly before I even say anything. A lot of the time, I never get to, because by the time I've thought of a good response, the discussion has already moved on. When the teacher picks me on purpose, I just blabber and make no sense, and then nobody gets what I'm saying. LOL.
Oh and I most certainly prefer one-on-one communication. Group discussions move too fast, but I wish I could join in on them without looking stupid.

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speak more than words?*
I'd like to know where I'm going. I'll do lots of research on something before I go do it. I get stressed out if I'm just randomly put into a situation I'm unfamiliar with, especially when I don't know what to expect. I hate finding myself with nothing to back up on.

Sometimes, action does speak more than words. You can make a claim, but not follow through with it. Walk the talk, not the other way around. But sometimes, you really do have to use words to get something across.

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*
If what I'm doing is something minor like watching a TV show, then I'll probably go, albeit hesitant, because when I'm with my friends, they kind of don't acknowledge that I'm there anyway. If they call, I think they're just being polite or considerate. I don't know if they actually want me there. I'm not really all that fun to be around. I mean, not unless we're really close. I might end up looking for reasons why not to go. If I'm doing something that is important to me though, I would refuse right off the bat.

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*
When I'm stressed, I get really stubborn. I tend to want to be alone, but get oddly expressive about what I'm feeling. I lose mental clarity and get completely illogical, frustrated, and I can't concentrate at all. I might try to distract myself by eating or sleeping while not doing anything to fix whatever is stressing me out. I can be pretty pathetic. I can really focused on silly details too. Like, for example, if someone said something unusual to me, even if it was a compliment, I would think about it for _ages_, trying to pick it apart and figure out exactly what transpired in their thought process in order to feel compelled to say such a thing to me. In writing, I would literally try to define everything and get really off-topic when I'm stressed.

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*
I dislike it when people get all emotional and twist my words into something I totally didn't mean, and then get all offended by something I never mentioned. That said, I hate it when people use emotion to argue. I also dislike it when they get all "I can deny what I want", because that's just. That's just no. Overoptimism to the point of being delusional is something I don't much like either.

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
Anything that piques my interest really, like programming, but that's only because I'm knowledgeable in it. I like to talk about literature, especially with a friend of mine who loves Emily Dickinson's works. We like to discuss her poems, and she likes writing them and hearing my interpretations of them. Although, sometimes, I'm afraid to share my interpretations since I get the feeling that I might not nail it (she seems to be sensitive in how others would see her works), and sometimes, she uses words that I don't know, and I don't want to admit it. In class, even though I find myself stumbling for words, I really like and want to participate in discussions revolving around topics like "If everything is possible, then the impossible is also possible" and "Self-perserverance or world peace". I remember having an especially fun time discussing the statement by Donald Rumsfield: "There are known knowns; there are things we know we know. We also know there are known unknowns; that is to say, we know there are some things we do not know. But there are also unknown unknowns – the ones we don’t know we don’t know." I also like to discuss my opinion on themes behind various works like _Lord of the Flies_, _The Road_ and Shakespeare works. I'm always interested in hearing other people's ideas in this area too. Very very interesting, and I love it.

*18) What kind of things do you pay the least attention to in your life*
If it's really something I don't pay much attention to, then I have no idea how I'm supposed to know I don't pay attention to it. Edit: My health, lol.

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality?*
I only have examples of when I was in high school because I just came out of it, but when I am at the lunch table, and I finish eating, and nothing particularly interesting is going on, I just get up and leave. I'm pretty sure some of them think I'm kind of rude or whatever or wonder what the point of me leaving the table was, because most of the time, I just go upstairs and sit by my locker alone instead. I don't mean to be rude though, I just need some time alone. When my friends are talking, I'm pretty sure they think I'm off in my own planet or something because some actually ask me if I know what's going on, but I'm actually pretty attentive and I know what they are talking about. I just never have anything to say. When I know I really am absolutely being ignored though, I go off into who knows where. I don't like to be interrupted when I'm in that state, because if that happens, whatever I was thinking about just drop like flies and I get all annoyed.

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*
Read. Write. Draw. Read. Learn something interesting somewhere. More reading. Somewhere along the line, I might go work on that business thing I've been putting off or that website I was going to design for commission cases. Maybe watch a movie with the family, because I know they'd like to spend some quality time together.


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

English is your second language? I should have known. It explains why your English is so good. Native speakers tend to produce the worst rubbish, probably because we are less intentional about how we use the language.

When trying to type themselves, some find it helpful to think about function order backwards: inferior first. I think that's what question #18 is trying to accomplish. Consider the four basic functions: (F,N,S,T). Which seems the most foreign? It might be helpful to think about behaviors that you see in others that make little sense to you, or which you find silly.

If you assume that function order is normally distributed, 50% of the population will have your inferior function as their dominant or auxiliary. It turns out that the assumption is not exactly true, but it's close enough for this experiment. You'll still have a good sample of individuals in whom you can see your inferior operating as dominant or auxiliary. 

It comes out as things that many other people can do well but you can't.


----------



## layce.tilass (Jan 23, 2013)

NighTi said:


> English is your second language? I should have known. It explains why your English is so good. Native speakers tend to produce the worst rubbish, probably because we are less intentional about how we use the language.


It just comes with dedication. :tongue:



NighTi said:


> When trying to type themselves, some find it helpful to think about function order backwards: inferior first. I think that's what question #18 is trying to accomplish. Consider the four basic functions: (F,N,S,T). Which seems the most foreign? It might be helpful to think about behaviors that you see in others that make little sense to you, or which you find silly.
> 
> If you assume that function order is normally distributed, 50% of the population will have your inferior function as their dominant or auxiliary. It turns out that the assumption is not exactly true, but it's close enough for this experiment. You'll still have a good sample of individuals in whom you can see your inferior operating as dominant or auxiliary.
> 
> It comes out as things that many other people can do well but you can't.


It's a bit of a tough question honestly. I think there are a lot of things, but here are a couple I can think of right off the bat.

Verbal communication is one. I can't seem to formulate my thoughts into words that other people can understand within a minimal amount of time. It's always very jumbled.

At the same time, I'm very forgetful of things like colour and smell. I couldn't even tell you the colour of my house if I didn't go check.


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

As far as I know, there is no cognitive function specifically associated with verbal communication, but I'll bet that that both of the extraverted judging functions (Fe,Te) would qualify. I'm pretty sure that I communicate in Fe mode.

I'm probably stating the obvious that "color and smell" are S. We don't have to guess whether it's Si or Se because we have already established that you're an introvert. Therefore, your inferior function must be extraverted. 

If Se is your inferior, then Ni is your dominant and you're either INFJ (NiFeTiSe) or INTJ (NiTeFiSe).

Once again, this is all speculation with a lot of ifs. I initially said INFJ, but INTJ is starting to grow on me.


----------



## layce.tilass (Jan 23, 2013)

NighTi said:


> As far as I know, there is no cognitive function specifically associated with verbal communication, but I'll bet that that both of the extraverted judging functions (Fe,Te) would qualify. I'm pretty sure that I communicate in Fe mode.
> 
> I'm probably stating the obvious that "color and smell" are S. We don't have to guess whether it's Si or Se because we have already established that you're an introvert. Therefore, your inferior function must be extraverted.
> 
> ...


Right, I see. So it's narrowed down to those two now. Initially, I was confused between NTP and NTJ because I wasn't quite sure if it was Ni or Ne I was using, and then all these other possibilities showed up. xD Also, I just want to point out that I may be more in tune with the Feeling function for the reason that my mother was very emotional. She fits the stereotype of an ISFJ, but she hasn't been properly typed. In any case, thank you very much for helping me out here, from the beginning to end. I think I will just take it from here.

One more question though. How exactly does Ti and Ne work together to produce the results? How does that differ from the NiTe combo? (If there's a thread that I missed that answers this question, I apologize! Just link me to it)


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

*curve ball from left field*

The only thing I can be relatively certain of in this mess is Fi/Te or Te/Fi - it's been consistent. It seems to me that Te is the more antagonistic of the two, but I guess that doesn't necessary mean it's inferior.... since some Te people are just antagonistic.
@NighTi I think you were justified throughout this post. The OP was an absolute shakedown. The follow-up promised redemption and provided only damnation. The third was pretty good. 

At his point I can't shake Ne. I certainly am not convinced of Ni. I don't see the Ni hubris, the pride in one's assertions of fact. I don't see it. 

That leaves me with xNFP - not far from where Acerbus landed. How is that possible? That Te is rampant! Mental health? 

I'd like to see Ni vs Ne revisited ... if the former, I'll suggest INTJ ... if the latter I don't know! xNFP? Madness!


----------

